# Information neede on Fertomid (eg Clomid)!!!



## jacky24

Hi there ladies i have joined today, i need your advice. I had a stilborn baby boy on the 11 June 2007 he was 37 weeks and 2 days. I struggled with my period for about 5 months being on and off of progesterone meds. Doc eventualy put me on BC pills for 2 months just to regulate everything. I am suppose to start with my period this week and as soon as i start i am stopping the BC pills and as perscribed starting Fertomid 50mg from day 5-9.

Im so scared cause my partner and i want to conceive so badly and i think he will be more dissapointed than anything if we don't fall pregnant in 4 months.:hissy::sadangel:.

Is there anyone that has used Fertomid 50mg and conceived within 4 months. Pls note i don't have a OV problem i am strictly using Fertomid 50mg so that i can acurately detirmine when i O. And i had all my bloods tested and everything is normal, my gyni said 3 months max and we will be pregnant. 

Please advice is so needed:sad1::sad1::sad1::sad1::dust::dust:

Thanks jacky


----------



## Phexia

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs:

I hope the other gals can answer you with the Clomid, I've never tried it. Just wanted to give you some :dust: for the road!


----------



## Chellebelle

I am sorry for your loss. I am sorry I don't have a personal success story to share with you, but I am on Clomid 100mg at the moment, and I am on my 4th round, but I do have fertility problems (PCOS) so that could be why it is taking me longer. 

I have heard of quite a few people getting pregnant after 2 rounds... two of my friends did and both have healthy children to show for it, so Clomid does work for some poeple, I guess it depends on the individual. 

One thing I have learnt whilst on Clomid, it is best to try to relax as much as possible, as it reduces the side effects, and if you stress it can also cause delays in your cycle. I know it is easier said than done. 

Best of luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## jacky24

Thank you so much, and even more scary, i was pregnant with twins lost the one on 3 months and CJ at 37 weeks 2 days, and doc said chances of twins on Fertomid(clomid) is about 80%:juggle::pop:.

What i wouldn't give to have both babies in the end!!!!!!:sad2::sad2::sadangel:


----------



## snowflake

Hi Jacky24,

So sorry to hear of your loss. Life is so cruel sometimes.

I was prescribed Clomid last October for 6 months, 100mg on days 2 to 6, and I fell pregnant on the second cycle. My Gyni told me that if Clomid is going to work, it will happen within the first 3 cycles. Having said that it can still happen on the 5th or 6th cycle but usually it happens within the first 3 cycles. I was put on Clomid as my cycle wa quite irregular, varying from 32 to 45 days but once on Clomid my cycle was bang on 28 days. Unfortunately I suffered a miscarriage just over 2 weeks ago at 10 weeks. 

I have great faith in Clomid as it worked so quickly for us but one thing that does concern me is I was told by my Gyni that there is a slight increase of miscarriage associated with Clomid.

By the way, I am a twin and was hoping to conceive twins on Clomid but it didn't happen. I don't think the odds are as high as 80% of conceiving twins on Clomid. It's more like a 10% increase.

I would also be slightly wary of taking Clomid if you are ovulating normally yourself. Clomid is usually prescribed to women who are not ovulating or who have PCOS.


----------



## jacky24

Thanks, i am just at this stage trying everything and anything in my power to fall pregnant now, my period is from 28-45 days aswell that is why i went on to the BC pills, but i told my gyni i will take the BC pills but as soon as my 2 months are over i want to TTC, so that is the reason for the Fertomid(clomid).

I't has become a matter of me and my husband wanting a baby and we are willing to do anything:hissy::hissy:I am even willing to stand on my head if that is what it takes, :headspin: and my son CJ would be 8 months now on the 11th so we want to TTC as soon as possible, cause what made it worse was that the doc told us 3 months and i have been on Premele cycle 5, postoval, and ovral in 5 months. It has been a nightmare.

So all we want is just a little BABA:baby::baby::baby:

Baby dust to you and all. My New Years Resolution was 2008 is me and my husbands year!!!!!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## genkigemini

I wish you all the luck in the world trying for another baby and I am so sorry for your loss!

May I ask how long you and your Dh have been together?


----------



## jacky24

Thank you so much for the support all, reply to GENKIGEMINI, me and my husband have been together for almost 12 years, we were married 1 year in december, we were best friends in school, so we come a long way together:friends::friends:


----------



## Angel

Sorry to hear about your loss Jacky,I was having problems ovulating (my DH and I tried to fall preg for a year) as soon as they put me on clomid I fell pregnant in the first cycle.Sorry I don't know much about the drug,but it worked on me,now I have a happy and healthy 4 week old baby boy.
Goodluck,sending you lots of baby dust.:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jacky24

Thank you ANGEL, and i am having such an emotional day today, my SIL is also pregnant and made it very hard for me during my pregnancy and even after the loss of my baby, and we found out yesterday it is a boy, but she hurt my feelings when she said it's my inlaws first boy. It hurt cause my son was stilborn on 37 weeks and 2 days, he is also a grand child.

But may god bless her pregnancy and be with her baby:baby:

I am just so happy knowing that i actually have a chance on these pills, thank you for your story now i know that the priest trully blessed me last night cause i get to meet wonderful people like you.O:)O:):dust:


----------



## Angel

It's devastating that your baby didn't survive,but it doesn't mean that he didn't exist especially since he was about full term.Some people don't think before they say things,I am sure she didn't mean to hurt you,but I can really understand why you are hurt about it.I haven't lost a child but I know the bond we as Mother's form with our babies when they are inside us is special,and I can't imagine what you have gone through.I pray that these pills help you to conceive soon and that you have a healthy pregnancy.
Look after yourself most of all,and talk about it whenever you need to,bottling things up won't do you any good,we are always here to listen.:hugs:


----------



## jacky24

Thanks ANGEL.

That is unfortunately how she is she does say things to hurt people, but i don't take her to heart cause i actually feel sorry for her, when i was pregnant she tried every single month to fall pregnant, but never did. And her husband is and was never really interested in falling pregnant, and till today her husband want's nothing really to do with her pregnancy, i see it as her way of trying to make herself feel better in some way, and i have told her many of times no matter what she had done to me durring and after my pregnancy i will atleast be there for her cause sad as it is she really doesn't have anyone, she is going thru her pregnancy alone cause people are mad at her for what she had done to me in my pregnancy.:hugs::hugs:

Thank you for all your support, i have an important few months ahead of me and i need to stay focused on that now. Hope we chat soon again.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## The Catster

Jacky....sorry for the loss of your 2 little ones!!!!! 

Good luck with the Clomid....ignore your SIL, silly witch!

U sound like a very nice person...and nice things happen to nice people and things are sent to test us!!!!!

Take care! :hi::hi::hi:


----------



## Tiani

Thank you ladies, reading all your posts has given me hope and I'm resolved to keep trying.

I know I've left it late, I'm 48 now but am a young healthy 48. My periods have been coming more frequent than normal lately and seem to continue (really faintly) almost all through the month. 

At the beginning of October i tried a 5 day course of Fertomid. I had planned to try again on the second month but I didn't get a period at all, absolutely nothing except period pains which disappeared as fast as they came.

I'm now 3 weeks late which is unheard of for me and have done about 6 pregnancy tests which are completely negative. I've had a lot of nausea but no tender boobs. I daren't try another course untill I've had a period just incase by some miracle I have succeeded and am pregnant.

Of course at my age I could just be misfiring but a missed period is completely unusual for me.

Has anyone any experience of taking Fertomid later as an older TTC? Or any experience or knowledge of it causing a missed period?

Any help or advice welcome.

T


----------



## The Catster

Tiani said:


> Thank you ladies, reading all your posts has given me hope and I'm resolved to keep trying.
> 
> I know I've left it late, I'm 48 now but am a young healthy 48. My periods have been coming more frequent than normal lately and seem to continue (really faintly) almost all through the month.
> 
> At the beginning of October i tried a 5 day course of Fertomid. I had planned to try again on the second month but I didn't get a period at all, absolutely nothing except period pains which disappeared as fast as they came.
> 
> I'm now 3 weeks late which is unheard of for me and have done about 6 pregnancy tests which are completely negative. I've had a lot of nausea but no tender boobs. I daren't try another course untill I've had a period just incase by some miracle I have succeeded and am pregnant.
> 
> Of course at my age I could just be misfiring but a missed period is completely unusual for me.
> 
> Has anyone any experience of taking Fertomid later as an older TTC? Or any experience or knowledge of it causing a missed period?
> 
> Any help or advice welcome.
> 
> T

I hope you are pg!!!! It may just be that your HCG levels aren't increasing at the normal rate and u may be indeed preggers????
Coz clomid makes that egg come down, so u r more likely to get ur AF, not the other way.....
Look at this site about HCG levels.....
https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single

Hope this helps!!!

xx:hug::hug:


----------



## Tiani

ahhh haaaa found you, not used to the site yet and i lost the thread....so to speak. Losing the plot now lol

Thanks for the link, very interesting. I tried another test at the beggining of this week, still neg. Now due on again this weekend so we'll see what happens. It's funny now I actually WANT to come on so i know everything is normal and i can have another go with fertomid.

I really dont want to confess to my GP, when i asked his advice about trying to conceive he told me not to be so stupid and dismissed me completely. 

Fingers crossed for something to happen one way or the other.

Thanks again :thumpup:


----------



## The Catster

NP and GL!!!!!!

xxx:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## PREGGY FAIRY

I'm only ovulating once a year, but i do have a son already of 4 years, we haven't used any contraceptive since he was born, but i just didn't get pregnant, gyni prescribed Fertomid 50, i used it one month, skipped 2 months and used it again last month, and i'm pregnant, i would say it is any women struggling to get pregnant's answer. Just listen to your body, i could tell that i was ovulating. THat also helps.


----------

